# Judge rims



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Where can I get these rims at:

http://www.skinz.org/cars/pontiac-gto/pontiac-gto-wallpapers-4.jpg

I have seen them on a corvette recently and can't find em online


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
Do a search on eBay for 18 BMW Wheel or 19 BMW Wheel
Most BMW Series 3 rims will fit the GTO, with +35 to +45mm offset, and using hubcentric rings.

Larry


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Where can I get these rims at:
> 
> http://www.skinz.org/cars/pontiac-gto/pontiac-gto-wallpapers-4.jpg
> 
> I have seen them on a corvette recently and can't find em online


That is one of the best looking GTOs I have seen! Love the depth of the rims in the back, I wonder if they had to do any suspension mods to make 'em work...


----------



## Deans 35th (Dec 29, 2006)

That Goat has one serious body kit to make those wheels fit.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

arent those AZA Z1?


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

I believe those are the CCW505a wheels... Very expensive... Over $3000.00 for a set of 4 without tires...


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

18x8.5” front & 18x10” rear $2,550.00* 

Will these fit on a GTO or will there be issues?


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> 18x8.5” front & 18x10” rear $2,550.00*
> 
> Will these fit on a GTO or will there be issues?


Yea, $2,550 for 18's and around $3,000+ for 19's (both pricey)... From what I've seen on the other forum (ls1gto.com) I believe the CCW wheels are the only staggered wheels that will fit (the rear) without any fender lip rolling or cutting... They are definitely one of the nicest looking wheels out there for the GOAT...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That is the #1 best looking GTO I have seen. Awesome


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Look like AZA Z01's to me?
But those don't have rivets so CCW 505A's it is!
Mike


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I am just curious if anyone would know where such a body kit like that could be found. 
The hood looks like it may be a functional ram as well. I also like how the scoops are wider and set back on the hood opposed to the stock GTO's. It adds visual balance to the car. 
Deep dish rims, (like yours mickey) really set the package off. 
It is just awesome!


----------



## B.G.GRUFF (Nov 13, 2007)

Try looking here Home Page


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you- I will check them out.


----------



## B.G.GRUFF (Nov 13, 2007)

They have some really nice-lookin' parts on that site. And all it'll cost ya is an arm, a leg, a kidney, 1-lb. of flesh closest to the heart, and your entire scrotum package. All extra parts. Yeah. But just think how great your car will look for twice the price.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

.....and after changing your name to Shirley, you'll have a car that doesn't look a GTO. I saw those prices and whoa!!!!! I've almost had every part of the exterior changed in my head only of course, then I return to the original package that currently sits in my garage. Leave things alone for re-sale value and potential long term investment.......? That's no fun.

Everyone seems to have many mods to their cars and I myself apparently will be no exception. I've owned the car since October 07 and I currently have in my garage waiting for heat or Spring:
GTO engine inlay
GTO front grill inlay
Shift 1 to 4 negator plug
HID 6000k conversion kit.

On my list to fix:
Dead Battery
Shifter noise (rattle) under heavy acceleration
Various touch up spots- about 4
Clay bar the exterior

Thinking too:
Delete Spoiler
Paint lower rear fascia black and paint GTO letters Torrid Red
Volent air system
Change Exhaust to cat back system

Anyhow, I see the fun, enthusiasm, and expense but I don't want to turn this into a Rice Bender club if you know what I mean. 
My roots are total V8 muscle so I hope I'm in the right place. :cool


----------



## B.G.GRUFF (Nov 13, 2007)

I hear what your saying. I remember the first time I heard about that body kit being available, and I really did try to justify spending that much on the GTO. In the end though what killed it was what I wasn't able to find, namely: 1.) anyone who has had this modification done, & 2.) any of these that have sold or how much they sold for. All the same, it's still my favorite. Maybe if I wait I'll get lucky and find one for sale somewhere. That would be my ultra-present!:rofl::cheersarty:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree. It would be nice to find one finished.I would be curious to see if all that body armer creates creeks and rattles as well.

It is awesome looking in orange particularly.

Enjoy the holidays and thanks for the site. :agree


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Where can I get these rims at:
> 
> http://www.skinz.org/cars/pontiac-gto/pontiac-gto-wallpapers-4.jpg
> 
> I have seen them on a corvette recently and can't find em online


Check out the AZA Z-01s at WheelMax. There not the CCW's but for the price you really can't go wrong. Enter your info and you will see that they have them in both the 18s and 19s.

http://www.wheelmax.com/package_list.asp?page=1


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow! You weren't kidding. Very nice wheels at a great price.

I have bookmarked this site.

Thank you.:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> Wow! You weren't kidding. Very nice wheels at a great price.
> 
> I have bookmarked this site.
> 
> Thank you.:cheers


No problem. :cheers


----------

